# Offensive Avatars



## GreenThumbSucker (Aug 14, 2009)

What is the boards policy on racist offensive avatars and how would we go about complaining about them?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> What is the boards policy on racist offensive avatars and how would we go about complaining about them?


You could click the "report post" button and it will email one of the mods.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

SuicidalGuy said:


> removed.


 Its people like you that make the country less free...


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> What is the boards policy on racist offensive avatars and how would we go about complaining about them?


Report it and I think Potroast deals with the reported posts, otherwise pm fdd or gogrow.


----------



## QueenKush DaBoss (Aug 15, 2009)

You are in a forum about marijuana and you are complaining about an offensive avatar. Get a life man and lighten up. Or if you feel the need to report call 1-800-BSQ-UARE.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

QueenKush DaBoss said:


> You are in a forum about marijuana and you are complaining about an offensive avatar. Get a life man and lighten up. Or if you feel the need to report call 1-800-BSQ-UARE.


As we dont know what avatar he is talking about then judgement should be reserved. A picture of holocaust victims with an anacdote next to it would be ok then? Or maybe Ku Klux Klan hanging/ burning some people? The fact that this is a marijuana site doesnt mean anything goes, or at least imo.


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

robtoker said:


> removed


 I know that direct insults just for the sake of it and harrassment wont be tolerated, and the Pm constitutes this. From the poor language, spelling and general attitude you have I would say you are under 20. If not you are just a stupid redneck!!!


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

robtoker said:


> removed


 You can start calling me names also, I have reported this post and your Pm to him. A democracy is somewhere that everyone should have their opinion heard, whether it is right or wrong, but in a way that is appropriate.


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Aug 15, 2009)

QueenKush DaBoss said:


> You are in a forum about marijuana and you are complaining about an offensive avatar. Get a life man and lighten up. Or if you feel the need to report call 1-800-BSQ-UARE.


so it would be ok to have an underage 14 yr old prostitute sucking a dick would be fine cuz its an mj forum? how bout a women having anal sex? how bout a dead mutilated little child? i dont think so, not to mention rollitup says somewhere on here no pornographic or offensive or vulgar content is allowed. read the forum rules. you will see


----------



## QueenKush DaBoss (Aug 15, 2009)

Im not saying that anything does go cuz this is a mj site I was just saying how can someone go and complain about something so stupid when there are more exciting topics to talk about


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

QueenKush DaBoss said:


> Im not saying that anything does go cuz this is a mj site I was just saying how can someone go and complain about something so stupid when there are more exciting topics to talk about


 Then why are you in the 'make your requests' section?


----------



## QueenKush DaBoss (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok point understood. I just feel that people have too much fucking time on their hands when they could be utilizing this site for its primary use which is to talk about growing mj. I am sure that there are people that go through deleting inappropriate pics and whatnot. So why don't you all just get off my ass cuz this fucking whining bitch decided to complain about an avatar.


----------



## QueenKush DaBoss (Aug 15, 2009)

make your request section what the fuck are you talking about I just joined this forum today to check it out


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

QueenKush DaBoss said:


> make your request section what the fuck are you talking about I just joined this forum today to check it out


 So having just joined this community you go about shouting the odds when you dont know the site ettiquette, rules or the thread subsections...


----------



## QueenKush DaBoss (Aug 15, 2009)

Well I just feel that there are better things that the person could be doing. I don't feel that anything should be allowed and I just think that everyone just worries too much about everything. Let the immature be immature because they prove how incompetent they are by their actions. I can go on with my life if I see something offensive it isn't the end of the world. I couldn't ever take anything seriously on here anyway considering I will never meet any of these people in person and they have no impact on my feelings....


----------



## DrZ (Aug 15, 2009)

Here you go http://bcseeds.com/products_new.php?osCsid=6tb1k9epkq9g1rvq16nd3nebl4 they get a lot of negative repost but i have bought from them for 10 years and all I have got was on the money and never the wrong gen's or have always received seeds the offer a 100% guarantee of delivery i have had some seeds took by customs and they replaced them without asking they have real strong gen's and what I have posted for you are perfect for what you want......


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

wrong thread me thinks^^^^^


----------



## SlikWiLL13 (Aug 15, 2009)

you go woomiester!

queen newbooty- welcome to RIU fit in or find the door.


----------



## Boneman (Aug 15, 2009)

GreenThumbSucker said:


> What is the boards policy on racist offensive avatars and how would we go about complaining about them?


*Dang, this dude just asked a question and your pounding him. Offensive avatars have been discussed here over and over and when the mods roll across them, they take care of it. Racist items on here are definately dealt with harshly.*

*GTS, pm a mod and they will stroll over there and take a looksey. If its something that degrades the purpose of this site, then they will take proper actions.*

* ~Boneman*


----------



## Woomeister (Aug 15, 2009)

Hows tricks slik ?


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2009)

Why is it that when someone asks a simple question, people have to jump all over them and attack them? Some people in this thread are lucky I am not handing out infractions. 
This thread is now closed due to the personal attacks against the op.


----------



## potroast (Aug 15, 2009)

I picked up the slack for ya, Chick.


----------

